# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ميراث المطلقة

## أم أبي التراب

*ميراث المطلقة
**الحمد لله
المطلقة لا تخلو من ثلاث حالات :
1- أن يكون الطلاق رجعيًا ، كالطلقة الأولى أو الثانية .
فإن مات زوجها وهي في العدة فإنها ترثه بإجماع العلماء ، وذلك لأن المطلقة الرجعية لا تزال زوجته ما دامت في العدة ، فإن انقضت عدتها فلا ترث ، لأنها صارت أجنبية من الزوج المطلق .
2- أن يكون الطلاق بائنًا كالطلقة الثالثة ، ويكون الطلاق في حال صحة الزوج .
فإن مات زوجها فإنها لا ترثه بإجماع العلماء ، لانقطاع الصلة بينها وبين زوجها المطلق .
3- أن يكون الطلاق بائنًا كالطلقة الثالثة ، ويكون الطلاق في حال مرض الزوج مرض موت ، ويكون الزوج متهمًا بقصد حرمانها من الميراث ، فقد اختلف العلماء في توريثها منه ، فذهب الإمام الشافعي إلى أنها لا ترث ، وذهب الإمام أبو حنيفة إلى أنها ترث ما دامت في العدة ، وذهب الإمام أحمد إلى أنها ترث ما لم تتزوج زوجاً آخر ، معاملةً للزوج بنقيض قصده .
وانظر : "المغني" 9/194- 196.
وقد اختار مذهب الإمام أحمد في هذا ، جماعة من علمائنا المعاصرين ، منهم سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، والشيخ محمد بن عثيمين ، والشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان .
انظر  "الفوائد الجلية في المباحث الفرضية" للشيخ ابن باز :ص 6 "التحقيقات المرضية في المباحث الفرضية" للشيخ صالح الفوزان :ص 33- 36 .
وقد سُئِلَ فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله :
هل ترث المرأة المطلقة التي توفي عنها زوجها وهي في فترة العدة أو بعد انقضاء العدة ؟
فأجاب :
"المرأة المطلقة إذا مات زوجها وهي في العدة فإما أن يكون الطلاق رجعيًا أو غير رجعي :
فإذا كان الطلاق رجعياً فهي في حكم الزوجة وتنتقل من عدة الطلاق إلى عدة الوفاة ، والطلاق الرجعي هو أن تكون المرأة طلقت بعد الدخول بها بغير عوض وكان الطلاق لأول مرة أو ثاني مرة ، فإذا مات زوجها فإنها ترثه ، لقول الله تعالى "وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ وَلَا يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ إِنْ كُنَّ يُؤْمِنَّ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ إِنْ أَرَادُوا إِصْلَاحًا وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ" البقرة/228 .
وقوله تعالى "يا أيها النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمْ النِّسَاءَ فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ وَأَحْصُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ رَبَّكُمْ لَا تُخْرِجُوهُنَّ مِنْ بُيُوتِهِنَّ وَلَا يَخْرُجْنَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا" الطلاق/1 .
فقد أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى الزوجة المطلقة أن تبقى في بيت زوجها في فترة العدة ، وقال "لَا تُخْرِجُوهُنَّ مِنْ بُيُوتِهِنَّ وَلَا يَخْرُجْنَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا" الطلاق/1 . يعني به الرجعة .
أما إذا كانت المطلقة التي مات زوجها فجأة مطلقة طلاقاً بائناً مثل الطلقة الثالثة ، أو أعطت الزوج عوضاً ليطلقها ، أو كانت في عدة فسخ لا عدة طلاق ، فإنها لا ترث ولا تنتقل من عدة الطلاق إلى عدة الوفاة .
ولكن هناك حالة ترث فيها المطلقة طلاقاً بائناً مثل إذا طلقها الزوج في مرض موته متهمًا حرمانها فإنها في هذه الحالة ترث منه ولو انتهت العدة ما لم تتزوج ، فإنها إن تزوجت فلا إرث لها" انتهى .
"فتاوى علماء البلد الحرام" ص334 .
والله أعلم . 
*



* المصدر:  الإسلام سؤال وجواب.*  

*
*

----------

